# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  GHRP-6 vs HGH

## oyvind_1989

300mcg GHRP-6 will be the same as X IU HGH.
How many IU HGH "is" 300mcg GHRP-6?
How Many IU HGH "is" 300mcg GHRP-6 + 300mcg cjc-1295?

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I'm curious to see what the relationship (mcg) to HGH (iu), if any, are.

----------


## inevitable

some have reported cjc/ghrp combo yields the same feeling/results of 6-8ius

----------


## Anticatabolik

GHRP 6 stands for ' Growth hormone research peptide 6' 

Which is still in its research stage in China, the Chinese test these products on their prisoners so why would you use it? 191aa is the only growth peptide the pituitary gland accepts....

----------


## ScotchGuard02

I thought it stood for Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide. GHRP-6 induce your pituitary to create HGH. 191aa is synthetic HGH. It induces IGF-1 production, among other, which causes the growth in muscle tissue and bones.

----------


## DCannon

You are right Scotch, it does stand for Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide.

----------


## 956Vette

> 300mcg GHRP-6 will be the same as X IU HGH.
> How many IU HGH "is" 300mcg GHRP-6?
> How Many IU HGH "is" 300mcg GHRP-6 + 300mcg cjc-1295?


If only we would have these definitive answers...

----------


## Belial10732

> If only we would have these definitive answers...


And we likely never will. Far too many variables!

----------


## Anticatabolik

Bottom line is that ghrp6 is still a research peptide....

----------


## Focusmen

bump for any new research... i find this thread to be interesting..

----------


## DCannon

There are a lot of variable to this so it is hard to do an comparison in terms of iu's. I'll post some more about it tomorrow when I have more time.

Btw, Anticatabolok, you need to do a lot more research.

----------


## Focusmen

> There are a lot of variable to this so it is hard to do an comparison in terms of iu's. I'll post some more about it tomorrow when I have more time.
> 
> Btw, Anticatabolok, you need to do a lot more research.



yes more info would be apperciated. thanks

----------


## DCannon

First off, lets compare endo gh vs. exo gh.

Synthetic growth hormone that is available for injection is 191aa 22kDa isoform which is "identical" to naturally produced growth hormone. It has a very specific folding pattern that comprise a three-dimensional structure (tertiary structure). This tertiary structure is subject to potential shape change through a process known as thermal denaturation. While many labs are capable of generating growth hormone (GH) with the proper primary structure not all will be capable of creating a tertiary structure identical to the major naturally occurring growth hormone. It is this inconsistency that accounts in part for the differences in effectiveness of various non-pharmaceutically produced synthetic growth hormone.

Endogenously produced growth hormone consists of the above mentioned 191aa 22kDa isoform plus an additional isoform that is missing the 15 amino acids that interact with the prolactin receptor. This isoform is 20kDa and is equally potent as the 22kDa isoform. Currently there is no synthetic version of the 20kDa isoform. The body releases growth hormone in a pulsatile fashion. The volume of GH that is released can not be properly equated to the exogenous administration of synthetic GH for the reason that a set of behavioral characteristics accompany natural GH that differ from those of synthetic GH. Among those characteristics are concentrated pulsatile release which upon binding in mass to growth hormone receptors on the surface of cells initiate signaling cascades which mediate growth events by translocating signaling proteins to the nucleus of the cell where protein transcription and metabolic events occur. These very important signaling pathways desensitize to Growth Hormone's initiating effects and need to experience an absence of Growth Hormone in order to reset and be ready to act again.

So as you can see there is a difference between endo and exo gh. That is why it is hard to caompare the two. The other problem is endo gh creates a pulse of gh that has a high peak but short duration while exo creates a low peak with a longer duration which isn't as healthy or effective.

Now, to try and actually compare synthetic gh administraton to GHRP/GHRH administration we find that when 22iu of synthetic gh (Humatrope) is administered we get a gh level (area under the curve) of 495-585ng/ml. Saturation doses of GHRP/GHRH produced a gh level of 130-170ng/ml. This means that 22iu of gh is 3.8 and 3.4 times greater than a single dose of GHRP/GHRH. That means that a single dose of GHRP/GHRH can produce the equivalent of 5iu of gh in plasma.

----------


## Focusmen

good shiza. im adding this to my file library. thanks man

----------


## BJJ

> GHRP 6 stands for ' *Growth hormone research peptide 6*' 
> 
> Which is still in its research stage in China, the Chinese test these products on their prisoners so why would you use it? 191aa is the only growth peptide the pituitary gland accepts....


Sure about that?

I would say it stands for: Growth Hormone Releasing Hexapeptide

----------


## BJJ

.....

----------


## 956Vette

> Sure about that?
> 
> I would say it stands for: Growth Hormone Releasing Hexapeptide


He was correct, yes sir. GHRP-6 is slightly different than hexarelin

----------


## BJJ

> He was correct, yes sir. GHRP-6 is slightly different than hexarelin


No sir, he was wrong.
HEX is structurally similar to GHRP-6 but it is not GHRP-6.

----------


## 956Vette

> HEX is structurally similar to GHRP-6 but it is not GHRP-6.


Agreed. Not sure where the misunderstanding was, sorry. GHRP-6 is referred to as growth hormone releasing peptide 6, I disagree with the reference to Growth Hormone Releasing Hexapeptide - news to me if that is the common interpretation  :Smilie:

----------


## BJJ

> Agreed. Not sure where the misunderstanding was, sorry. GHRP-6 is referred to as growth hormone releasing peptide 6, I disagree with the reference to Growth Hormone Releasing Hexapeptide - news to me if that is the common interpretation


No problem mate, I am not a native English speaker so it was surely my mistake not to catch your meaning.
Regarding the greek "hexa", please have a look here:

http://jme.endocrinology-journals.or...tract/14/1/135

----------


## Wildcard1972

> I thought it stood for Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide. GHRP-6 induce your pituitary to create HGH. 191aa is synthetic HGH. It induces IGF-1 production, among other, which causes the growth in muscle tissue and bones.


This is very true! I know from first hand experience.

----------


## Wildcard1972

I'm 41 and have been on GHRP-2, GHRP-6 and Sermorelin stack from my physician for over 7 months. I've lost 60+/- pounds and gained about 25 lbs. of muscle. I'm 6' 1" and currently 273 lbs. Oh and I do 200 mg of cyp a week per my urologists orders / prescription. It's not cheap but it's clean and LEGAL! Everyone thinks I look like early 30's. Now of course I don't drink and don't smoke..

----------


## nathandavis89

very interesting

----------


## josegh2324

Hey man, Im an athlete at a university, division 1 school, and I'm interested in Hgh or synthetic test, but IDK where to get it fro not as expensive, nor can i fail a drug test. We only take urine test by the way

----------

